# Camera for sports.... Help!



## ALmomof3 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi, I'm a mom with a daughter in gymnastics & I want to buy a new camera for sports/action shots. Can you help me pick out the right camera & lens? I have a $1000 budget. Thanks


----------



## gw2424 (Jan 5, 2013)

Canon 40d and 70-200 f/4-------$900'ish used.

This is what I would suggest right off the bat. Is this all you would be shooting?


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 5, 2013)

One of the most important features isn't the camera... but rather the lens.  Any indoor sport OR outdoor sport played under lights usually offers very poor lighting and kit lenses are challenged to collect enough light.  

Get a "fast" lens.  That means you want a lens with a low focal ratio.  HOWEVER... skip the 50mm f/1.8 because that lens doesn't have a particularly fast focusing motor (so by the time it focuses you'll have missed a lot of shots.)  The EF 50mm f/1.4 USM would be a good choice and there are many others.  (I am _not_ recommending you buy this specific lens.   We'd need to know what sports you'll be trying to photograph and where you'll be standing to give a better lens recommendation.  I'm just using this lens as an example.)

As for the camera itself, you want a good focusing system.  The Canon 7D really is the ideal sports body, but it's a little above the budget you stated (the body alone -- no lens -- is about $1200 right now.)  Of the current bodies, you might also look at the 60D or the T4i (the T4i is also marketed as the 650D).  Those two bodies each have 9 point autofocus systems in which all 9 points are "cross type" (more accurate and faster focusing.  BTW, the 7D has 19 "cross type" auto-focus points.).  None of them will include a "fast" lens ideally suited for sports.


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 5, 2013)

How far will you be from the action? Like above, I was going to suggest a 7D since it's known to be a sports camera. My friend got the 85mm f1.8 lens to shoot his son's soccer games, and he's liking it so far. I have this lens, and it's quick to focus, and offers great image quality. But if you're not going to be far from your daughter, like stated above, a 50mm f1.4 lens might be suitable.


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 5, 2013)

I wouldn't get a T3i or anything lower as well.  I have a T2i, and I don't feel that its AF system is quick enough to capture action shots.

If it's out in daylight/or is in a place with really good lighting, a T3i or lower wouldn't be bad. I shot these with my T2i and 85mm f1.8 lens. I wish I used a tripod instead of panning by freehand though.


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 5, 2013)

Can freeze the action if it's bright enough in the area as well:





Hopefully my posts can somewhat help you. The T4i has a much improved AF system over the T3i and lower, just in case you were wondering.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 5, 2013)

Keep your camera and buy a better lens for it if you can. The lens will likely maker a bigger difference. 

For indoor sports you probaly want a lens with a focal length of of 70-200mm or mor with the largest possible aperture (lower f value)... ie f/2.8 is better than f/4).

I also suggest a lens that offers image stabilization or vibration reduction (depending on the brand it may be called something different).

*gw2424* 	 's recomendation is a pretty good choice for that budget I think...


----------



## thetrue (Jan 5, 2013)

I think the T3i is just fine, and actually has better low light performance than the T4i, less the multiple cross type AF sensors. In mediocre light, like in a gymnasium, I have no problem with AF at all, and I think the 85 1.8 would be perfect for gymnastics. IS/VR I believe would be negligible and a waste of weight. In gymnastics, you won't often be shooting at any type of slow shutter speed so it wouldn't be beneficial in the slightest.


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 5, 2013)

thetrue said:


> I think the T3i is just fine, and actually has better low light performance than the T4i, less the multiple cross type AF sensors. In mediocre light, like in a gymnasium, I have no problem with AF at all, and I think the 85 1.8 would be perfect for gymnastics. IS/VR I believe would be negligible and a waste of weight. In gymnastics, you won't often be shooting at any type of slow shutter speed so it wouldn't be beneficial in the slightest.



I assume the T3i and the T2i has the same AF system, no? Maybe I'm putting too high of a standard on it since I've really only shot in either outdoors, or dim places. lol. My friend with a T2i said the same thing, but I'm not really sure how poor his lighting situations were either.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 5, 2013)

In anything worse than 45 mins after sunset (imagine that level of lighting), it's pretty bad, but in a gym with a ton of lights, I have never had any problems. I do center point focus only though.


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 5, 2013)

thetrue said:


> In anything worse than 45 mins after sunset (imagine that level of lighting), it's pretty bad, but in a gym with a ton of lights, I have never had any problems. I do center point focus only though.



Ah, gotcha. I've never really been in a "legit" gymnasium before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, center AF point as well for me.


----------



## tevo (Jan 5, 2013)

Is there any particular reason you want a Canon?


----------



## tevo (Jan 5, 2013)

Nikon D5100 (Body) - $420 Used
Nikkor 80-200 2.8 - $650 Used

~$100 over your budget, but it is an excellent lens, and a good camera (great performance in low light specifically)


----------



## thetrue (Jan 5, 2013)

tevo said:


> Is there any particular reason you want a Canon?


I don't believe she expressed interest in either direction. I only know Canon, so that's all I can really suggest lol


----------



## tevo (Jan 6, 2013)

thetrue said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any particular reason you want a Canon?
> ...



Set aside ALL low-blow Nikon vs Canon arguments, the lower end Nikon DSLRs tend to perform better in low light than the lower end Canon DSLRs. Sports like gymnastics are generally indoors, so you want 1)a fast lens 2)a camera that does well in low light. I work with other sports photographers who use the D5100 and it does very well in low light up to ISO6400 (its a stretch, but usable for small size web)


----------



## thetrue (Jan 6, 2013)

Tevo, my t3i can function at 6400 with a little noise, and generally acceptable enough for mid sized images... 

And I swear I've read that the d5100 is almost unusable above 1600.....? I don't know, I've never used one.


----------



## ALmomof3 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm open to any brand camera. I saw this bundle at Best Buy, I just didn't know if it was what I needed! As far as how close I will be at the gym meets.... They are normally in an arena & I can walk around & get pretty close, no flash is allowed though.


----------



## argieramos (Jan 6, 2013)

thetrue said:
			
		

> Tevo, my t3i can function at 6400 with a little noise, and generally acceptable enough for mid sized images...
> 
> And I swear I've read that the d5100 is almost unusable above 1600.....? I don't know, I've never used one.



Nikon D5100 is significant better than the t3i when it comes to noise handling. If you think t3i noise in ISO 6400 is good by your standard, d5100 do it better


----------



## SnS (Jan 6, 2013)

ALmomof3 said:


> I'm open to any brand camera. I saw this bundle at Best Buy, I just didn't know if it was what I needed! As far as how close I will be at the gym meets.... They are normally in an arena & I can walk around & get pretty close, no flash is allowed though.


I bought that very same "bundle" six months ago. At this point, I wished I had done more homework before buying. This is a good enough setup to learn with, which is what I'm doing. But *I* wish I had bought the body only and a faster/better lens. I am very happy with the T4i for what I'm looking to do. But the two lenses in that bundle are very cheap quality and have really only left me looking to upgrade my lens. Body only is about $575 (Amazon). With a 50mm/1.4 at $340 or a 85/1.8 at $360 (Amazon), you would still be under budget.


----------



## ALmomof3 (Jan 6, 2013)

SnS said:


> ALmomof3 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm open to any brand camera. I saw this bundle at Best Buy, I just didn't know if it was what I needed! As far as how close I will be at the gym meets.... They are normally in an arena & I can walk around & get pretty close, no flash is allowed though.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## ALmomof3 (Jan 6, 2013)

I should mention I'm just a mom doing this for my photo album! I may snap pics of her teammates to give to them, but I'm not a photographer trying to make $, the only other sport I will be photographing is comp cheer & of course some close ups of my kids over the years. I'm just tired of spending a lot of $ at gym meets on pictures! I could have bought a really nice camera by now with the $ I've spent! Thanks for all of your help! I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## argieramos (Jan 6, 2013)

ALmomof3 said:
			
		

> I should mention I'm just a mom doing this for my photo album! I may snap pics of her teammates to give to them, but I'm not a photographer trying to make $, the only other sport I will be photographing is comp cheer & of course some close ups of my kids over the years. I'm just tired of spending a lot of $ at gym meets on pictures! I could have bought a really nice camera by now with the $ I've spent! Thanks for all of your help! I greatly appreciate it!



I think you should be good with something like sony RX100. Great image quality, great lens coverage, great photo effects filter, and not that expensive.


----------



## tevo (Jan 6, 2013)

thetrue said:
			
		

> Tevo, my t3i can function at 6400 with a little noise, and generally acceptable enough for mid sized images...
> 
> And I swear I've read that the d5100 is almost unusable above 1600.....? I don't know, I've never used one.



The D5100 has the same noise performance as the D7000 (according to DxO) because they have the same sensor, and the D7000 shows negligible color noise and workable image noise at ISO 6400. Having used a T3i for a short while, I can say the low light performance doesn't compare.


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 6, 2013)

My go-to for basic body specs comparison.

Canon T3i vs Nikon D5100 - Our Analysis

The D5100 is tested to have better noise performance over the T3i.


----------



## gw2424 (Jan 6, 2013)

The t3i is better



D5100:






T3i:


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 6, 2013)

No clue, I just know I'm content with my T2i in the mean time (but do want a 5D3). It'd be nice if someone who has both cameras to post pictures comparing.


----------



## ALmomof3 (Jan 8, 2013)

TCampbell said:


> One of the most important features isn't the camera... but rather the lens.  Any indoor sport OR outdoor sport played under lights usually offers very poor lighting and kit lenses are challenged to collect enough light.
> 
> Get a "fast" lens.  That means you want a lens with a low focal ratio.  HOWEVER... skip the 50mm f/1.8 because that lens doesn't have a particularly fast focusing motor (so by the time it focuses you'll have missed a lot of shots.)  The EF 50mm f/1.4 USM would be a good choice and there are many others.  (I am _not_ recommending you buy this specific lens.   We'd need to know what sports you'll be trying to photograph and where you'll be standing to give a better lens recommendation.  I'm just using this lens as an example.)
> 
> As for the camera itself, you want a good focusing system.  The Canon 7D really is the ideal sports body, but it's a little above the budget you stated (the body alone -- no lens -- is about $1200 right now.)  Of the current bodies, you might also look at the 60D or the T4i (the T4i is also marketed as the 650D).  Those two bodies each have 9 point autofocus systems in which all 9 points are "cross type" (more accurate and faster focusing.  BTW, the 7D has 19 "cross type" auto-focus points.).  None of them will include a "fast" lens ideally suited for sports.



So how much would you bid on a used canon 7D ? Anyone?


----------

